# Do rainbow fish eat Adult Shrimp( red cherry) ??



## Merriallynchian (Apr 25, 2017)

Do rainbow fish eat Adult Shrimp( red cherry) ??

Something in my tank is killing the shrimp even the adults like tearing them pieces. 


I got a lot of fish in my Tank, the rainbow is kind of wider than other fish so maybe its him. 

Anyone ever seen a rainbow fish attacking a red cherry shrimp? 

Thanks.


----------



## Eden5903 (Jul 26, 2017)

I would think so. If you have a lot of plants at the front against the glass, you could see them hiding. I think they won't hunt for them but will eat them if they see them

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Merriallynchian (Apr 25, 2017)

Eden5903 said:


> I would think so. If you have a lot of plants at the front against the glass, you could see them hiding. I think they won't hunt for them but will eat them if they see them
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Have you seen this with your own eyes or making as assumption based on the size of the fish? 

I also have a Dojo Loach which could might be the problem. 

So I am between these 2 types of fish. Never seen either one of them attack a shrimp but they end up like cut in half all over the place every day.


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Merriallynchian said:


> Have you seen this with your own eyes or making as assumption based on the size of the fish?
> 
> I also have a Dojo Loach which could might be the problem.
> 
> So I am between these 2 types of fish. Never seen either one of them attack a shrimp but they end up like cut in half all over the place every day.


I keep a tank of Rainbows and Loaches (Clowns).

I recently added 30 Amano shrimp, all pretty good size 1"+. A few weeks later, not a sign of them. So for me, Rainbows + Loaches = no shrimp.


----------



## Merriallynchian (Apr 25, 2017)

Greggz said:


> I keep a tank of Rainbows and Loaches (Clowns).
> 
> I recently added 30 Amano shrimp, all pretty good size 1"+. A few weeks later, not a sign of them. So for me, Rainbows + Loaches = no shrimp.



Do you know which ones were the guilty party? 

Thanks.


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Merriallynchian said:


> Do you know which ones were the guilty party?
> 
> Thanks.


Hard to say, I never witnessed the crime. 

My biggest Bows are about 6", and they have a pretty strong hunting instinct. As to loaches, you will read about mixed experiences. Some people say they can keep shrimp with them, and others are just like me, shrimp all gone in no time. 

I put the Amano's in my tank as kind of an experiment, hoping for the best, but it was an epic fail.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Most fishes would/will be on shrimp like a fat kid on cake.
If you have a fairly large colony of shrimp, and plenty of places for them to hide,then you might still see a few out and about.
I keep cherry shrimp in pleco tank and they thrive amongst the anubia,mosses.
the few I have moved to community tank with Turquoise rainbow's,Celebs rainbow's and Swordtails,dwindle down to none in a matter of a week or two.


----------

